# Where can you find musicians to start a band?



## Thomasan

Im 16 years old and Im a guitarist looking to start a rock band. BUT theres one problem. I live in a place where there isnt many Rockers, well that I know of, and my school will not let me post flyers up. So any suggestion on where I can find people to jam with or is there anyone here who wants to start a band?

Nitro Muscle Mass


----------

